
VMWare Acquires SpringSource  - Technophilis
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/08/10/vmware-acquires-springsource/
======
marketer
This seems like a strange acquisition. VMWare makes money from selling
virtualization and VM management software; spring is just a set of popular
java frameworks. maybe they're trying to enter a completely different market?

~~~
brown9-2
SpringSource makes money from selling support for Spring Framework and related
tools, lately they've been promoting their own app server (built on top of
Tomcat with extra monitoring stuff built in) and IDE; so they are more than
just a popular framework.

But this is a very interesting acquisition. I don't think many people would
have ever dreamt of this team-up.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
Consider that SpringSource just purchased Hyperic, the open source
app/infrastructure monitoring company. That fits with VMWare's model a bit
better.

------
mattmcknight
What troubles me is why VMWare would pay such a high valuation for a company
whose software is highly dependent on Java infrastructure from one of their
competitors, Oracle.

I do see VMWare wanting to put together a more robust cloud offering with an
AppEngine type infrastructure, but I think they would be more credible just
hosting VMWare machines. That would be a great cloud to have- more like an
easier EC2 with local storage than a constrained environment like AppEngine.

